# Benjamin Trail NP or ......



## jarinj98 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am 13 years old and looking for a pellet gun at or less than $200. I plan on using it for target shooting along with some squirrel and small bird hunting. I plan on getting the Benjamin Trail NP .22 cal. Not the xl. I am set on a wood stock, no black plastic. If anyone thinks I should try and shy away from this gun or get a better gun for the money please let me know. I have worked hard to earn the money so I want to get the best that I can possibly get. Your advice will he greatly appreciated!  mo


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Not a bad choice but why .22 cal? A 17 in the Benji power range will kill a squirrel just as dead and the ammo's a lot cheaper.

If you're set on a .22 cal though, I have a RWS 34 .22 in like new condition I cud give you a good deal on.
A springer is a little more hold sensitive than piston guns,,,but the 34 has a much better trigger and just better made,,, period.
It's going to be harder to cock than the Benji NP,,,another consideration.
PM me for photos/details if interested.

Either way,,,like I said, the Benji NP is a pretty good choice. :thumb:


----------

